# LR CC/6 with multiple computers



## pscron (Nov 20, 2015)

I use 2 iMacs in different locations.  I have been able to sync changes such as "Actions" in PS, but I do not see a similar way to sync settings, particularly user presets,  in the  "export" dialog in LR.  Is there a way to do this through CC rather than recreating the presets?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes, you can do this but the best way depends on what catalog(s) you use. If you use the same catalog on both computers (for example on an external hard disk), then the easiest method is to save the presets with the catalog. You can do this in the Presets tab of the Preferences. If you use different catalogs, you can sync your settings through Dropbox by using symbolic links. Let me know if you need me to explain how to do that.


----------



## pscron (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks, Johan.  I use an ext hd and have just changed my LR preferences to "store w/ cat.  I also copied older presets from the internal hd and added them to the ext. hd.  Thank you!


----------

